# Kinoverband: Kritisiert neue Corona-Regeln scharf



## Johannes Gehrling (24. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kinoverband: Kritisiert neue Corona-Regeln scharf* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Kinoverband: Kritisiert neue Corona-Regeln scharf*


----------



## Martina (24. November 2021)

...aber Lösungen haben sie auch nicht ( HDF )


----------



## TheRattlesnake (24. November 2021)

Kann ich verstehen. 
Es wird halt immer schwachsinniger. Auf der einen Seite propagiert man dass 2G sicher ist und auf der anderen Seite dürfen Kinos mit 2G nicht öffnen. 
Die Kinos hier um Umkreis sind seit dieser Woche auch wieder zu.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (24. November 2021)

Martina schrieb:


> ...aber Lösungen haben sie auch nicht ( HDF )


Ist schwierig, Lösungen für Probleme zu bringen, die man selbst nicht verursacht hat.


----------



## Weissbier242 (24. November 2021)

Tja so ist es halt wenn die Politik den ganzen Sommer von der Wissenschaft gesagt bekommt, es wird eine 4. Welle geben und dann im November überrascht ist das es eine 4. Welle gibt. Aber naja, waren ja Wahlen, war wichtiger als sich um Corona zu kümmern.


----------



## McTrevor (24. November 2021)

Wir rennen mit Highspeed in den nächsten vollen Lockdown. Ja, nicht bundesweit verordnet, weil das juristisch nicht mehr geht, aber halt dann gültig in allen Bundesländern. Die bekannten Virologen und mathematischen Modelle haben den Mist vorhergesagt. Gehört wurde nicht. Und wieder mal wurden lineare Grenzsätze (Hospitalisierungsinzidenz bei 3, 6 und 9) mit zugehörigen Maßnahmen vereinbart, wobei seit zwanzig Monaten jedem bekannt ist, dass man es mit exponentiellen Wachstumszahlen zu tun hat. Wenn die Probleme bei einer Hospitalisierungsinzidenz von 9 als akut eingeschätzt werden, muss der Maßnahmenkatalog spätestens bei 0,5, eher bei 0,1 beginnen.

Anfang der Woche gab es 3600 Corona-Intensivpatienten bei noch 2800 freien Intensivbetten. Wir waren also bei 60% dessen, was wir uns als Corona-Intensivpatienten maximal erlauben können. Die zugehörige Kurve steigt dabei weiterhin steil nach oben:
https://www.datawrapper.de/_/ovyiI/

Und jede Maßnahme braucht rund 6 Wochen um Ihre Wirkung auf die Intensivstation zu bringen. Die 3600 von Anfang der Woche kann man dabei grob den Inzidenzen von vor 4 Wochen zu rechnen. Die Inzidenz hat sich seitdem rund verfünffacht und die Positivquote der Tests verdoppelt, was dahin deutet, dass sich die Dunkelziffer im selben Zeitraum womöglich verzehnfacht hat. All dieses Gerümpel schlägt dann in den nächsten vier Wochen bei den Intensivstationen auf. Wir reden hier ja bei den offiziellen Zahlen alleine von rund 1 Millionen Infizierten in den vier Wochen ohne Dunkelziffer und ohne diejenigen, die sich in den letzten rund 10 Tagen infiziert haben und sich in weiten teilen Deutschlands derzeit noch infizieren.

Für mich sieht das so aus, dass man hier mindestens 3 Wochen zu spät (und bei weitem nicht konsequent genug)  reagiert hat, um eine Triage zu verhindern. Irgendwelche derzeitigen Diskussionen um G-Regelungen bei Kinos und anderem werden um Weihnachten rum als irrelevanter Blödsinn betrachtet werden.

Aber die Impfunwilligen haben auch ihren guten Anteil dazu beigetragen. Mit einem Intensivbett können wir im Schnitt zehnmal so viele Geimpfte wie Ungeimpfte versorgen. Das macht die knappe Ressource der Intensivbetten nochmal extrem viel knapper als nötig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1149322 (24. November 2021)

gelöschter Beitrag


----------



## fud1974 (24. November 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen.
> Es wird halt immer schwachsinniger. Auf der einen Seite propagiert man dass 2G sicher ist und auf der anderen Seite dürfen Kinos mit 2G nicht öffnen.
> Die Kinos hier um Umkreis sind seit dieser Woche auch wieder zu.



Du kannst dich immer noch infizieren, aber unbemerkt oder mit milden Verlauf, und es einem anderen Geimpften weitergeben, der es dann an anderer Stelle einen Ungeimpften weitergibt. Das ist unter anderem der Punkt.

Wäre normalerweise kein Problem wenn man nicht um jeden Intensivplatz kämpfen müsste.


----------



## weazz1980 (24. November 2021)

Mir tun die Betreiber, egal ob Kino/Beauty/Puff, echt leid! Mich persönlich betrifft Corona überhaupt nicht, bekomme mein Geld wie vorher und habe sonst keine Einschränkungen, außer dass die Kneipen und Clubs halt zu sind, aber damit kann ich sehr gut leben. Wenn aber meine ganze Existenz an meinem Betrieb hängt, dann kann ich sehr gut verstehen, dass der Ärger hier groß ist... jeder geschlossene Tag ist verlorenes Geld. Ich finde die Bundesregierung sollte 1G (Geimpft) für solche Betriebe zulassen, dann könnten wenigstens die Geimpften, wo die Gefahr auf einen Intensivaufenthalt gegen Null geht, wenigstens Geld in die Kassen spülen... besser als nichts würde ich sagen!


----------



## MaskE1 (24. November 2021)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Bundesregierung sollte 1G (Geimpft) für solche Betriebe zulassen, dann könnten wenigstens die Geimpften, wo die Gefahr auf einen Intensivaufenthalt gegen Null geht, wenigstens Geld in die Kassen spülen... besser als nichts würde ich sagen!


Achso bei Geimpften ist die Gefahr eines Intensivaufenthalt gegen Null - alles klar!




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DPWpNulq0bg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (24. November 2021)

MaskE1 schrieb:


> Achso bei Geimpften ist die Gefahr eines Intensivaufenthalt gegen Null - alles klar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha ja, das kommt davon, wenn man zitate aus dem zusammenhang reißt und noch dazu nix von mathematik versteht.
warum? nun; die impfquote in der altersgruppe (ü60, eher sogar ü70), die auf intensiv landet, ist extrem hoch. in d über 80%, in ö siehts vermutlich recht ähnlich aus. was das nun bedeutet, wenn die verteilung von geimpften und ungeimpften 50/50 beträgt, kannst du dir vermutlich / hoffentlich selbst ausrechnen.


----------



## Jakkelien (24. November 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Du kannst dich immer noch infizieren, aber unbemerkt oder mit milden Verlauf, und es einem anderen Geimpften weitergeben, der es dann an anderer Stelle einen Ungeimpften weitergibt. Das ist unter anderem der Punkt.
> 
> Wäre normalerweise kein Problem wenn man nicht um jeden Intensivplatz kämpfen müsste.


Wenn das tatsächlich die Begründung wäre, würde man mit Zweierlei Maß messen.
Kino ist nicht, weil Ansteckungsgefahr. Aber das geht und das und das und das und das und das...
Diese Begründung ist eine Farce und macht nur weiter Stunk gegen die Umgeimpften, die mehr und mehr zur Zielscheibe werden.


----------



## Worrel (24. November 2021)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Diese Begründung ist eine Farce und macht nur weiter Stunk gegen die Umgeimpften, die mehr und mehr zur Zielscheibe werden.


Sorry, aber das ist Bullschitt.
Abgesehen von Leuten, die aus gesundheitlichen Gründen keine Impfung bekommen können, gibt es keinen einzigen sinnvollen Grund, die Impfung zu verweigern.*

Impfgegner werden nicht zur Zielscheibe, weil "Stunk gegen sie gemacht wird", sondern weil sie sich aus freien Stücken dazu entschlossen haben, in einer Pandemie egoistische unsolidarische Arschlöcher zu sein.

*Dieser Meinung bin ich - solange, bis mir jemand das Gegenteil beweist.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (24. November 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Bullschitt.
> Abgesehen von Leuten, die aus gesundheitlichen Gründen keine Impfung bekommen können, gibt es keinen einzigen sinnvollen Grund, die Impfung zu verweigern.*
> 
> Impfgegner werden nicht zur Zielscheibe, weil "Stunk gegen sie gemacht wird", sondern weil sie sich aus freien Stücken dazu entschlossen haben, in einer Pandemie egoistische unsolidarische Arschlöcher zu sein.
> ...


Kenntnisstand aktuell ja, man sollte Impfangebote annehmen.
Zum zweiten Teil…der Ton macht sie Musik.
Ich wollte mich zu dem Thema eigentlich wenig äußern, aber aufgrund der Worte nun doch, wenigstens zum etwas nachdenken.
Bin vielleicht etwas näher an der Materie als andere. Ich arbeite bei einer Krankenversicherung in der Leistungsabteilung und ich kann dir bestätigen, Corona Patienten, auch die Kosten sind nicht das Problem, da gibts andere Baustellen, aber ganz andere.
Solange weiterhin ein Bettenabbau stattfindet, der absolut einzigartig war in der Geschichte des deutschen Sozialsystems und vor dem wir schon seit Jahren gewarnt haben und solange Krankenhäuser nicht mehr wie Krankenhäuser, sondern wie Hotels geführt werden, liegt, was die Belegungsquote betrifft, genau dort der Hase im Pfeffer Und sonst nirgends.

Zur Wortwahl mit den egoistischen, unsolidarischen…usw.
Das was wir aktuell an Belegung, an Einweisungen, an Abrechnungen vorliegen haben, ist nicht neu. Eine Hospitalisierungsrate ist ebenfalls keine neue Erfindung, sondern gab es schon immer. In jeder jährlichen Grippewelle hätte die Ampel, sofern sie existiert hätte, bereits auf Dunkelrot springen müssen, seit Jahrzehnten.
Was wir jetzt innerhalb von 2 Jahren in Corona haben, haben wir übrigens jedes Jahr, allein durch direkte Folgen des Rauchens…so um die 100.000…wohlgemerkt jedes Jahr. Die Meisten liegen vorher auf Intensiv und belegen die erst heute so wertvollen Betten. Wäre alles nicht nötig, hätten sie sich impfen…ähm, hätten sie nicht geraucht.
Da redet niemand von unsolidarischem Verhalten oder bei schweren Alkoholikern und Drogenabhängigen. Die kommen noch hinzu…wäre alles vermeidbar, aber wird nicht thematisiert.

Deswegen…will Impfverweigerung nicht verteidigen oder dazu ermuntern, ich befürworte sogar eine Impfpflicht, nicht falsch verstehen, dann hätten wir wenigstens Rechtssicherheit, aber davor scheuen sie sich bei diesen Impfstoffen noch wie der Teufel das Weihwasser meidet,  weil nur Notfallzulassung…und die Haftbarkeitsfrage unabwägbar ist. Wünsche mir nur etwas mehr Sachlichkeit und auch Menschlichkeit bei der Wortwahl.

Danke.


----------



## Jakkelien (24. November 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Abgesehen von Leuten, die aus gesundheitlichen Gründen keine Impfung bekommen können, gibt es keinen einzigen sinnvollen Grund, die Impfung zu verweigern.*


Irrelevant.
Kinos bleiben geschlossen, selbst wenn sie scharfe Regeln umsetzen würden. Das sind die gleichen Regeln wie auf der Arbeitsstelle oder im ÖPNV. Hier wird somit mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.


Worrel schrieb:


> Impfgegner werden nicht zur Zielscheibe, weil "Stunk gegen sie gemacht wird"


Korrekt. Es wird Stunk gegen sie gemacht, wodurch sie zur Zielscheibe werden.
Immer mehr wird suggeriert das wir nur aufgrund der Ungeimpften in der aktuellen Lage stecken.
*DAS* ist Bullshit.
Und schau mal auf deine Worte, was du den Ungeimpften an den Kopf wirfst.

@General-Lee
Kleine Zusatz. An Betten mangelt es eher weniger. Die hat der Bund gekauft und verteilt. Es fehlt einfach das Personal. Und da unter besagtem Personal auch Ungeimpfte sind, würde eine Impfpflicht vermutlich zum Kollaps des Krankensystems führen, weil dann einige der Ungeimpften hinschmeißen.
...
Also noch mehr Kollaps als ohnehin schon.


----------



## McTrevor (24. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Kenntnisstand aktuell ja, man sollte Impfangebote annehmen.
> Zum zweiten Teil…der Ton macht sie Musik.
> Ich wollte mich zu dem Thema eigentlich wenig äußern, aber aufgrund der Worte nun doch, wenigstens zum etwas nachdenken.
> Bin vielleicht etwas näher an der Materie als andere. Ich arbeite bei einer Krankenversicherung in der Leistungsabteilung und ich kann dir bestätigen, Corona Patienten, auch die Kosten sind nicht das Problem, da gibts andere Baustellen, aber ganz andere.
> ...



Immer gut wenn man moderat im Ton bleibt. Aber der Vergleich mit Rauchern, etc. hinkt. Nichts davon folgt einer Exponentialkurve. Ohne den Abbau der Betten (=Kündigung des Personals aufgrund der beschissenen Arbeitsbedingungen) hätten wir Luft für ganze zwei Wochen mehr. Und dann Maßnahmen, Lockdown, Triage, etc.

Solange wir nicht die 100% Quote aus geimpft und genesen sowie Corona endemisch in der Bevölkerung haben werden wir jede weitere Weihnacht im Lockdown verbringen. 

Bewusst und abgebrüht oder einfach inkompetent hat man sich wohl einfach entschieden die Ungeimpften jetzt durch zu seuchen. Macht es auch für zukünftige Wahlen was angenehmer aufgrund der großen Schnittmenge mit der AFD. Aus dem Block werden jetzt 10 Mal mehr Leute sterben als aus dem anderen Block. Vielleicht sieht man das sogar bei den nächsten Wahlen schon.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Da redet niemand von unsolidarischem Verhalten oder bei schweren Alkoholikern und Drogenabhängigen. Die kommen noch hinzu…wäre alles vermeidbar, aber wird nicht thematisiert.


Naja, also bei Rauchern ja schon. Damit diese andere nicht schädigen, gibt es so was wie das Nichtraucherschutzgesetz. Sprich, da gilt es durchaus als unsolidarisch, wenn man sich mit einer fetten Zigarre ins Restaurant setzt und alle vollpafft.

Alkoholiker sind ebenfalls stigmatisiert und teilweise begreifen Menschen nicht, dass das eine Krankheit ist. Und wenn diese eine Lebertransplantation brauchen, haben sie ebenfalls schlechtere Karten, ein Organ zu bekommen.  Da sind sechs Monate Abstinenz notwendig. Betrifft ähnlich auch Raucher bei Lungentransplantationen. Da werden medizinische Eingriffe also u.U. ebenfalls nicht durchgeführt.

Alkoholismus ist allerdings nicht infektiös.
Also ist der Vergleich zu Rauchern eventuell noch naheliegender und die werden / wurden in der Gesellschaft ebenfalls „ausgrenzt“, eignen sich also auch nicht unbedingt als Argumentationsgrundlage.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. November 2021)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Bewusst und abgebrüht oder einfach inkompetent hat man sich wohl einfach entschieden die Ungeimpften jetzt durch zu seuchen. Macht es auch für zukünftige Wahlen was angenehmer aufgrund der großen Schnittmenge mit der AFD. Aus dem Block werden jetzt 10 Mal mehr Leute sterben als aus dem anderen Block. Vielleicht sieht man das sogar bei den nächsten Wahlen schon.


Klingt vielleicht jetzt etwas hart, aber das Mitleid hält sich bei mir in Grenzen bei infizierten Impfgegner/-leugnern. Ist ja nicht so als dass sie sich hätten schützen können und das vollkommen kostenlos(!) indem sie einfach von ihrem Querdenker-Wahnsinn ablassen und sich hätten impfen lassen. Tun sie's nicht, werden dann erwischt, ist das wohl Karma. Problem ist aber dass diese unbelehrbaren Leute dann anderen Intesiv-Patienten (Unfall-Opfern, Krebspatienten ...) die Intesiv-Betten wegnehmen bzw. verknappen.


----------



## Bonkic (24. November 2021)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Immer mehr wird suggeriert das wir nur aufgrund der Ungeimpften in der aktuellen Lage stecken.
> *DAS* ist Bullshit.



inwiefern ist das bullshit?


----------



## Gast1649365804 (24. November 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Naja, also bei Rauchern ja schon. Damit diese andere nicht schädigen, gibt es so was wie das Nichtraucherschutzgesetz. Sprich, da gilt es durchaus als unsolidarisch, wenn man sich mit einer fetten Zigarre ins Restaurant setzt und alle vollpafft.
> 
> Alkoholiker sind ebenfalls stigmatisiert und teilweise begreifen Menschen nicht, dass das eine Krankheit ist. Und wenn diese eine Lebertransplantation brauchen, haben sie ebenfalls schlechtere Karten, ein Organ zu bekommen.  Da sind sechs Monate Abstinenz notwendig. Betrifft ähnlich auch Raucher bei Lungentransplantationen. Da werden medizinische Eingriffe also u.U. ebenfalls nicht durchgeführt.
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt, es geht nur um die reinen Belegungszahlen. 
Mir gings hauptsächlich um einen moderateren Umgangston.


McTrevor schrieb:


> Immer gut wenn man moderat im Ton bleibt. Aber der Vergleich mit Rauchern, etc. hinkt. Nichts davon folgt einer Exponentialkurve. Ohne den Abbau der Betten (=Kündigung des Personals aufgrund der beschissenen Arbeitsbedingungen) hätten wir Luft für ganze zwei Wochen mehr. Und dann Maßnahmen, Lockdown, Triage, etc.
> 
> Solange wir nicht die 100% Quote aus geimpft und genesen sowie Corona endemisch in der Bevölkerung haben werden wir jede weitere Weihnacht im Lockdown verbringen.
> 
> Bewusst und abgebrüht oder einfach inkompetent hat man sich wohl einfach entschieden die Ungeimpften jetzt durch zu seuchen. Macht es auch für zukünftige Wahlen was angenehmer aufgrund der großen Schnittmenge mit der AFD. Aus dem Block werden jetzt 10 Mal mehr Leute sterben als aus dem anderen Block. Vielleicht sieht man das sogar bei den nächsten Wahlen schon.


Natürlich…reine Mathematik, ich weiss. 
Mir gings primär um den Umgangston. Bei allem Weiteren bin ich raus.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. November 2021)

Also klar ist ja, dass wir *alle *zur Zeit wieder ein wenig besser auf uns und andere Acht geben müssen.
Bei uns im klinischen Bereich gilt weiterhin eine Maskenpflicht und da müssen auch die Geimpften schauen, dass sie nicht als Überträger das halbe Team infizieren. Sprich: hatte ein vollständig Geimpfter engen Kontakt zu COVID (z.B in der Familie) und ist asymptomatisch - ergo nicht in Quarantäne-, muss er seine FFP2-Maske tragen und kann nicht mit drei anderen Leute ohne Maske Pause machen. Hinzu kommen engmaschige Testungen und ein Symptommonitoring.

Aber wenn man z.B die derzeitige Situation in NRW und Sachsen vergleicht, dann sieht man schon einen Unterschied. Die Inzidenz in Sachsen ist beinahe fünfmal so hoch und die Impfquote knapp 20% geringer (bei den über 18-jährigen). In NRW sind 10% der Intensivpatienten an COVID erkrankt, in Sachsen 35%. Dabei hatte NRW sogar einen kleinen Vorläufer der Delta-Welle, als es in Sachsen noch ruhig war.
Wir belegen derzeit nur eine Intensivstation und eine COVID-Station mit SARS-CoV-2-Infizierten, weil die Fallzahlen zuletzt zurückgingen. Vielleicht werden wir bald Patienten aus anderen Bundesländern nehmen.
Ich bin gespannt, wie sich die Lage bei uns in der Region entwickelt und ob wir die Welle brechen, bevor wir auch bei 1000 sind.

Insofern ist aber vielleicht auch ein Kinobetreiber hier zurecht wütend, wenn es wieder Restriktionen gibt, weil die Inzidenz unter dem Bundesdurchschnitt liegt  und die Kliniken nicht überlastet sind. Aber das soll ja auch so bleiben. 😅

Quellen:








						Coronavirus-Lage in Deutschland - aktuelle Zahlen
					

Welche Landkreise sind momentan besonders betroffen? Wie ist die Tendenz beim Inzidenzwert? Wie läuft die Impfkampagne, und wie ist die Lage auf den Intensivstationen? Ein Überblick mit interaktiven Coronavirus-Karten und -Grafiken.




					www.tagesschau.de
				








						RKI  -  Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 - Tabelle mit den gemeldeten Impfungen nach Bundesländern und Impfquoten nach Altersgruppen (3.1.2023, Tabelle wird montags bis freitags aktualisiert)
					

Beim Digitalen Impfquotenmonitoring (DIM) handelt es sich um ein eigenes Meldesystem zur Erfassung der COVID-19-Impfungen und -Impfquoten in Deutschland. Für Informationen zur Funktionsweise des Meldesystems, zu den verschiedenen Meldeportalen und Impfquoten allgemein siehe bitte die FAQ des RKI...




					www.rki.de
				





			https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ/N/Neuartiges_Coronavirus/Situationsberichte/COVID-19-Trends/COVID-19-Trends.html?__blob=publicationFile#/home


----------



## Rdrk710 (24. November 2021)

Denke ich an die Wortwahl, permanente Häme und stellenweise blanken Hass, der einem mittlerweile in sozialen Medien und "Freundeslisten" entgegenschlägt, kann ich eine Wortwahl wie die von Worrel mittlerweile praktisch uneingeschränkt nachvollziehen. So lange keine Gewalt ausgeübt wird gilt für mich der Grundsatz "Wie man in den Wald hineinruft..."


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es geht nur um die reinen Belegungszahlen.
> Mir gings hauptsächlich um einen moderateren Umgangston.


Ich denke, da muss man  aber auch beachten, dass manche Bereiche auf diese Patienten ausgelegt sind.
In einer Gefäßchirurgie landen halt (auch) Raucher. Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass diese Disziplin von ihnen lebt, aber da liegen eben Erkrankungen vor, die speziell dort behandelt  und u.a. durch Rauchen verursacht werden.
Dazu kommen spezielle Suchtkliniken, die auf die Behandlung von Alkoholikern und anderen Abhängigen spezialisiert sind.

Bei Infektionskrankheiten wird das dann schon schwieriger. Die Patienten landen auf der Inneren, die auch zig andere Krankheitsbilder behandelt. Und wenn man da eine Überlastung vermeiden kann, sollte man das tun. 
In einer der letzten großen Grippewellen  (2017/2018 glaube ich), war es auch schlimm. Ich kann mich an einen Patienten mit Herzinfarkt erinnern, der bei uns stabilisiert und erstversorgt wurde. Anschließend hat der Arzt 30 Kliniken durchtelefoniert, bis ein Haus ein freies Intensivbett hatte. Die Impfquote bei Influenza ist halt noch schlechter.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (24. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Solange weiterhin ein Bettenabbau stattfindet, der absolut einzigartig war in der Geschichte des deutschen Sozialsystems und vor dem wir schon seit Jahren gewarnt haben und solange Krankenhäuser nicht mehr wie Krankenhäuser, sondern wie Hotels geführt werden, liegt, was die Belegungsquote betrifft, genau dort der Hase im Pfeffer Und sonst nirgends.


So ist es.
Hatte mir vorhin erst mal wieder die Zahlen vom Divi angesehen. Die Anzahl der Intensivpatienten insgesamt war innerhalb des letzten halben Jahres sehr konstant (um die 20000). Und wenn ich die Zahlen noch richtig in Erinnerung habe waren die Zahlen auch letztes Jahr nie wirklich höher. 
Die Anzahl der Intensivbett insgesamt geht aber stetig nach unten. Stand jetzt fast 10000 weniger als noch vor einem halben Jahr. Also knapp 1/3.
Daher kann ich diese regelrechte Hetze gegen Ungeimpfte auch nicht verstehen. Das wäre zumindest etwas nachvollziehbarer wenn die Anzahl der Patienten in die Höhe schießen würde. Aber das ist ja offenbar nicht der Fall. Zumindest laut den Zahlen nicht.

Und was den Umgangston einiger Leute angeht so glaube ich dass diese Leute durch diesen ganzen Wahnsinn der letzten 1,5 Jahre mittlerweile psychisch krank sind. Da wird sich einfach zu sehr reingesteigert. Hier wurde sogar von Leuten aus der eigenen Freundesliste gesprochen. Heißt das dass jetzt schon Freundschaften beendet werden weil man beim Impfen unterschiedlicher Meinung ist? Das ist doch nicht normal. 
Man kann doch unterschiedlicher Meinung sein (egal worum es geht) aber man sollte doch sachlich bleiben (egal auf welcher Seite man steht) und wegen so nem scheiß sogar Freundschaften zu beenden ist doch vollkommen dämlich.
Ich habe in meinem Bekanntenkreis sicher auch Leute die manche Dinge deutlich anders sehen als ich, aber wenn ich mit den Leuten grundsätzlich klar komme dann ist es mir doch scheiß egal was für ne Meinung die bei Thema XY haben oder welche Partei die wählen.


----------



## fud1974 (24. November 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Heißt das dass jetzt schon Freundschaften beendet werden weil man beim Impfen unterschiedlicher Meinung ist? Das ist doch nicht normal.
> Man kann doch unterschiedlicher Meinung sein (egal worum es geht) aber man sollte doch sachlich bleiben (egal auf welcher Seite man steht) und wegen so nem scheiß sogar Freundschaften zu beenden ist doch vollkommen dämlich.



Das ist kein neues Phänomen und fing schon vor Covid an... überall dort, wo sich die Gesellschaft polarisiert (in den USA wurde gerne und oft berichtet wie viele Freundschaften und Familien an Pro-Trump / Anti-Trump zerbrochen sind).

Gerade wir hier in Deutschland waren eher immer "Konsensland" denke ich.. das scheint auch vorbei zu sein. In anderen Ländern war es schon länger üblich, dass man sich nicht vorstellen konnte befreundet zu sein mit jemanden der in einer "Herzensangelegenheit" eine andere Meinung hat, z.B. ein Partner mit einer anderen politischen Einstellung usw.


----------



## Worrel (24. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> ...Bettenabbau ... Belegungsquote ... Einweisungen, ... Hospitalisierungsrate ... Grippewelle ... Rauchen…


All das liefert keinen einzigen Grund, sich nicht impfen zu lassen.


General-Lee schrieb:


> ... Rauchen ... so um die 100.000…wohlgemerkt jedes Jahr. Die Meisten liegen vorher auf Intensiv und belegen die erst heute so wertvollen Betten. Wäre alles nicht nötig, hätten sie sich impfen…ähm, hätten sie nicht geraucht.
> Da redet niemand von unsolidarischem Verhalten oder bei schweren Alkoholikern und Drogenabhängigen. Die kommen noch hinzu…wäre alles vermeidbar, aber wird nicht thematisiert.


Weil die damit nicht andere anstecken.
DAS ist das Unsolidarische: daß die Deppen aus purem _"Wuhu, wir müssen Masken tragen! Wir leben in einer Diktatur! Wie bei den Nazis!"_ Egoismus die Krankheit weiter verbreiten (Ungeimpfte sind deutlich ansteckender als Geimpfte) und nicht einsehen, ihren Beitrag zur Herdenimmunität beizutragen.
Daß die durch ihre Vulnerabilität dann auf der ITS landen und ua. Platz für "reguläre" ITS Patienten blockieren, ist da nur der Sahnetupfer auf dem Scheißhaufen.


General-Lee schrieb:


> Wünsche mir nur etwas mehr Sachlichkeit und auch Menschlichkeit bei der Wortwahl.


Sorry, die ist alle. Nach knapp 2 Jahren sollte man die endlich mal angemessen bezeichnen und ansprechen und nicht immer mit Samthandschuhen anfassen und Realitätsverweigerer dauernd zu Wort kommen lassen, als ob deren Geschwafel eine ernstzunehmende Meinung wäre, mit der man sich objektiv befassen müßte. 
Nur, weil jemand laut ist und alle Dorftrottel um sich versammelt, hat derjenige noch lange nicht recht und muß, wenn er Schwachsinn und Hetze verbreitet, auch nicht ernst genommen werden.


----------



## Rdrk710 (24. November 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Heißt das dass jetzt schon Freundschaften beendet werden weil man beim Impfen unterschiedlicher Meinung ist? Das ist doch nicht normal.
> Man kann doch unterschiedlicher Meinung sein (egal worum es geht) aber man sollte doch sachlich bleiben (egal auf welcher Seite man steht) und wegen so nem scheiß sogar Freundschaften zu beenden ist doch vollkommen dämlich.


Ich habe von "Häme" und "Hass" geschrieben. Völlig absichtlich und bei klarem Bewusstsein. Täglich sehe ich inzwischen Memes, Songs, Comics und natürlich eine gehörige Portion Selbstmitleid darin (ja, ich Depp klicke auch immer wieder drauf, selber schuld, ich weiß). Unterschiedlicher Meinung kann man durchaus sein, das nennt sich dann Diskurs und ist Grundlage jeder zwischenmenschlicher Interaktion. Aber wenn mir - auch indirekt über Memes oder Cartoons - vorgeworfen wird, eine systemtreues Schaf zu sein, aus eigener Dummheit unfruchtbar zu werden, ja, ein Nazi zu sein (erst heute ein Meme über die nächste Reichprpgromnacht (!) gesehen) dann sind wir längst jenseits des Diskurses.

Mit den Begriffen "krank" und "dämlich" bist du übrigens direkt angekommen, wenn du meinen Post durchliest habbe ich keine solchen Attribute verwendet. Allerdings bin wie gesagt auch durchaus der Meinung, dass direkte Sprache dann auf beiden Seiten ausgehalten werden muss.


----------



## Worrel (24. November 2021)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> > Impfgegner werden nicht zur Zielscheibe, weil "Stunk gegen sie gemacht wird"
> 
> 
> Korrekt. Es wird Stunk gegen sie gemacht, wodurch sie zur Zielscheibe werden.


Dir ist schon klar, daß das exakt dasselbe ist wie _"Impfgegner werden zur Zielscheibe, weil "Stunk gegen sie gemacht wird"_?


Jakkelien schrieb:


> Immer mehr wird suggeriert das wir nur aufgrund der Ungeimpften in der aktuellen Lage stecken.


Ungeimpfte sind ansteckender.
Ungeimpfte blockieren dank schwererer Verläufe ITS Betten.
Ungeimpfte verhindern die benötigte Immunitätsquote für die Herdenimmunität.

Natürlich hat die Politik auch einen Teil Schuld daran, aber ... JA, die Ungeimpften sind sehr massiv daran beteiligt.


Jakkelien schrieb:


> Und schau mal auf deine Worte, was du den Ungeimpften an den Kopf wirfst.


Ich habe meine Worte angemessen gewählt.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (24. November 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> All das liefert keinen einzigen Grund, sich nicht impfen zu lassen.
> 
> Weil die damit nicht andere anstecken.
> DAS ist das Unsolidarische: daß die Deppen aus purem _"Wuhu, wir müssen Masken tragen! Wir leben in einer Diktatur! Wie bei den Nazis!"_ Egoismus die Krankheit weiter verbreiten (Ungeimpfte sind deutlich ansteckender als Geimpfte) und nicht einsehen, ihren Beitrag zur Herdenimmunität beizutragen.
> ...


Nun, du hast anscheinend nicht richtig gelesen was ich schrieb, dass ich weder etwas verteidige, noch zu etwas animiere. Das ist eine Möglichkeit.
Die andere ist, dass du ein Problem mit verstehendem Lesen hast.
Ich sprach, respektive schrieb nicht von Samthandschuhen.
Was mir das Anliegen war, ist der Umgangston.
Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, denn ich bin nicht erzogen worden, den Wert eines Menschen nach seinem Impfstatus zu beurteilen und daraufhin in Schubladen zu stecken.
Das werde ich auch weiterhin nicht tun.
Was ich aber tun werde ist, keine weiteren Debatten zu führen, solange der Ton so dermaßen toxisch ist.
Das gilt für jedes Lager, jeden Standpunkt, jede Meinung und jedes Thema.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. November 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Das wäre zumindest etwas nachvollziehbarer wenn die Anzahl der Patienten in die Höhe schießen würde. Aber das ist ja offenbar nicht der Fall. Zumindest laut den Zahlen nicht.


Welche Zahlen meinst du?

Diese hier?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab wann ist denn eine Kurve so steil, dass man von "in die Höhe schießen" sprechen kann?
In Sachsen ist sie etwas steiler. Der Link ist weiter oben, da findest du sehr schöne grafische Darstellungen.

Und dieser Anstieg würde dann ja jetzt auf weniger Intensivbetten entfallen.
Tatsächlich muss man da auch schauen. Während der ersten Wellen wurden Reservebetten geschaffen, damit man alle COVID-Patienten versorgen konnte. Aber schon da mangelte es an Personal, das die Betten "bespielen" kann. Das verschärft sich mittlerweile, auch weil die Kliniken wieder wirtschaftlich arbeiten müssen und die OP-Programme normal weiterliefen. Dort werden zusätzlich Betten gebraucht.
Und dazu kommen nun eben auch die regional hohen Raten an Intensivpatienten mit COVID, wie z.B. in Sachsen mit 35%. Und daher kommt die "Hetze", denn die Impfquoten dort sind eben nicht ausreichend. Die Inzidenz liegt bei knapp 1000.
Eigentlich ist das ganz nüchterne Statistik.

Aber eigentlich wollte ich das gar nicht mehr diskutieren, weil das Virus gerade einfach Tatsachen schafft und ich zumindest noch die Hoffnung habe, dass wir die Welle hier noch brechen können, bevor die Situation so schlimm wie in anderen Teilen Deutschlands wird. Mal schauen, ob das noch klappt und wir daraus lernen.


----------



## McTrevor (24. November 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Das wäre zumindest etwas nachvollziehbarer wenn die Anzahl der Patienten in die Höhe schießen würde. Aber das ist ja offenbar nicht der Fall. Zumindest laut den Zahlen nicht.



Guck Dir die Zahlen beim Divi nochmal an. Derzeit steigt der Intensivbedarf um ca 100 Betten pro Tag. Wir haben noch ca 2400 frei. Und ich sage Mal so, die Inzidenzen der letzten 3 Wochen lassen nichts Gutes erahnen, wie das jetzt erstmal weitergeht bis irgendwelche Maßnahmen sich auch nur ansatzweise auf die Hospitalisierung auswirken. Das dürfte nämlich noch 4 Wochen dauern.


----------



## Worrel (24. November 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Hier wurde sogar von Leuten aus der eigenen Freundesliste gesprochen. Heißt das dass jetzt schon Freundschaften beendet werden weil man beim Impfen unterschiedlicher Meinung ist? Das ist doch nicht normal.


Ok, dann nehmen wir doch mal ganz einfach einen Filmabend bei einem Kumpel.
2 geimpft, 2 ungeimpft
Wer soll da jetzt mit Maske sitzen?
oder nach wieviel G Regel veranstaltet man das Treffen?

Mich betrifft das Problem nicht, da ich nur Leute kenne, die dankbar sind für jede Impfmöglichkeit.
Aber wenn ich jetzt darüber nachdenke, was ich machen würde, wenn jemand aus meinem Freundeskreis Impfverweigerer wäre (ohne gesundheitlichen Grund), dann würde ich mindestens ein intensives Gespräch mit ihm darüber führen und ggfalls wäre dann auch die Freundschaft dahin.
Corona Impfung ist ja keine Grippe Impfung, bei der man in erster Linie sich selbst schützt.


TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Man kann doch unterschiedlicher Meinung sein (egal worum es geht) aber man sollte doch sachlich bleiben (egal auf welcher Seite man steht) und wegen so nem scheiß sogar Freundschaften zu beenden ist doch vollkommen dämlich.


Es geht nicht um "deswegen", sondern darum, daß diese nicht-Tat Charaktereigenschaften offenbart, die einer Freundschaft diametral gegenüber stehen.


TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> ... ist es mir doch scheiß egal ... welche Partei die wählen.


Es gibt Grenzen. Was auch wiederum nicht das "Parteiwählen" an sich betrifft, sondern, daß die dann eben bestimmte Werte Vorstellungen haben, die verhindern, daß ich mit denen Freund sein will.


----------



## McTrevor (24. November 2021)

Das Problem mit dem Umgangston ergibt sich aus der Radikalisierung, die bei den Verweigerern begonnen hat und jetzt auf der anderen Seite beginnt.

Wenn man sich als rationaler Mensch informiert hat mit seriösen Quellen und die Extremisten bei den Leugnern werfen mit Reitschuster etc. um sich und halten möglicherweise Unentschlossene von der Impfung ab, dann ist es extrem schwer, dies nicht als mutwillige Bösartigkeit und moralisch extrem verwerflich wahrzunehmen. Der Ton, in dem das erfolgt und die absurden Vergleiche mit dem Leiden unter den Nazis tun ihr übriges. Gäbe es nur die stillen Verweigerer, wäre die Situation entspannter. So wie es ist, wurde ein guter Teil der Leugner durch Hetze richtiggehend radikalisiert.

Ich sehe es auch ein bisschen als Wohlstandsproblem an. Das deutsche Volk hat die letzten ca. 40 Jahre (ex-DDR Mal ausgenommen) in relativ paradiesischen Verhältnissen verbracht. Dadurch ist die Perspektive voll aus dem Ruder gelaufen. Was muss sich ein Flüchtling, ein ehemaliger Kriegsgefangener, ein Holocaustüberlebender denken, wenn hier Leute demonstrieren, die das Tragen einer Maske als unerträgliches Leid empfinden und ganz ohne Ironie behaupten, dass es ihnen ganz, ganz schrecklich geht in der Diktatur hier?

Die können doch nur denken, dass die komplett einen an der Waffel haben.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (25. November 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ok, dann nehmen wir doch mal ganz einfach einen Filmabend bei einem Kumpel.
> 2 geimpft, 2 ungeimpft
> Wer soll da jetzt mit Maske sitzen?
> oder nach wieviel G Regel veranstaltet man das Treffen?
> ...


Du gehst ja davon aus, dass jeder Ungeimpfte automatisch infiziert ist und jeder Geimpfte nicht. Das ist völlig absurd.
Bei mir im Büro beispielsweise sind von 7 Kollegen 5 nicht geimpft und ganz ehrlich, derzeit fühle ich mich in deren Gegenwart sicherer, weil ich bei denen relativ sicher sein kann, dass sie es nicht haben, weil Test. Bei den Geimpften, die genauso Überträger sein könnten, weiß ich es nicht, weil kein Test.
Dann soll die Pflicht eingeführt werden, wie ich schonmal schrieb, dann herrscht Rechtssicherheit, aber bis dahin ist jede Debatte rein akademisch.


----------



## PingPangPong (25. November 2021)

Nur um die kleinen Nischen - Kinos tut es mir leid. Die Branchenriesen zeigen eh nur Hollywooddreck, die können von mir aus gerne untergehen, mit ihren überteuren Kinderfilmen.

Aus der unsäglichen Corona - Debatte halte ich mich mal raus, die dämlichen Verweigerer sind unbelehrbar.


----------



## Nerdrage (25. November 2021)

Wir sind erst zufrieden wenn jeder offline Betrieb geschlossen wurde


----------



## MarcHammel (25. November 2021)

Die aktuellen Maßnahmen sind alles andere als durchdacht und meines Erachtens nach nur eine Kurzschlussreaktion auf einen Sachverhalt, der a) vorhergesagt wurde und b.) längst gegriffen hat. 

Wir leben seit nun fast 2 Jahren mit dieser Pandemie und noch immer ist von nachhaltigen, langfristigen Lösungsansätzen nichts zu sehen. Und die Politik scheint sich davor zu fürchten, eine allgemeine Impfpflicht einzuführen. 

Faktisch ist die Impfung sicher und schützt vor drei Dingen: Einer Infizierung, einem schweren Verlauf und damit schützt sie auch gut davor, andere anzustecken. Das Risiko ist weder bei dem einen, noch bei dem anderen gleich 0, aber drastisch verringert. Geimpfte können nicht "genau so" Überträger sein. Dieser Wortlaut ist falsch und stimmt nur bedingt, da von gewissen Faktoren abhängig. Und hier gilt ganz simpel: Schützt du dich selbst, schützt du auch automatisch andere. Die Impfung macht genau das, was gesagt wurde. 

Und schon in der ersten Welle 2020 war klar, wohin die Reise gehen würde, wenn man keine Präventivmaßnahmen auf die Beine stellt, vor allem hinsichtlich Krankenhäuser und Intensivbetten. Schon da wurde gerufen "Macht was!". Und 2 Jahre sind Zeit genug , um zu handeln, gewisse Aspekte des Gesundheitssystems zu überdenken, zu überarbeiten und darin zu investieren. 

Diese "Mal gucken, was passiert"-Attitüde der Politik ist absolut verantwortungslos. Wir brauchen keinen weiteren Lockdown - der, wie ich befürchte, wieder kommen wird - sondern eine langfristige Lösung. Und die sehe ich persönlich nur in einer Impfpflicht und Investitionen in das Gesundheits- und Bildungssystem. 

Ansonsten werden wir jährlich so einen Bullshit erleben und das für zig Jahre und wir werden jährlich, präzise wie ein Uhrwerk um diese Zeit mediale Meldungen mit Schlagworten a'la "Schock!" und "Horror!" zu sehen bekommen, die letztlich auch nur Angst und Unsicherheiten verbreiten, aber keinesfalls zur Sensibilisierung und zu Verantwortungsbewusstsein führen. Und zudem nicht mal wahr sind, da die Zahlen kein "Schock" sind, sondern vorhersehbar waren. Und natürlich werden sich dann auch Politiker zu Wort melden und von "Wir müssen", "Wir sollten", "Maßnahmen" quasseln, als wäre der ganze Dreck nicht vorher zusehen gewesen. 

Medien und Politik haben in den letzten 2 Jahren katastrophal versagt und, wenn auch nicht direkt zu verantworten, wohl aber eine gesellschaftliche Entwicklung begünstig, in der Radikalisierung auf beiden Seiten salonfähig wird. Das ist eine hochgradig gefährliche Entwicklung, vor deren weiteren Verlauf ich mich, offen gestanden, auch irgendwie fürchte.


----------



## weazz1980 (25. November 2021)

MaskE1 schrieb:


> Achso bei Geimpften ist die Gefahr eines Intensivaufenthalt gegen Null - alles klar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ist auch so... die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass du einen so schweren Verlauf hast (Intensivstation), ist nachweislich bei Geimpften sehr sehr viel niedriger als bei Ungeimpften, das steht in jeder Statistik die du finden kannst!


----------



## Jakkelien (25. November 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> inwiefern ist das bullshit?


Weil es keinen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen Impfquote und Infektionsgeschehen gibt.
Die Impfstoffe verhindern die Infektion nicht. Das ist mittlerweile unstrittig. Noch offen ist, ob Geimpfte zumindest weniger ansteckend sind als Ungeimpfte. Da mit der Impfung auch Testpflichten entfallen sind, sind Geimpfte Teil der Pandemie und die Infektionen steigen. Das Testverhalten erklärt auch, weshalb die Ungeimpften den höheren Anteil an Infizierten darstellen.
Das Märchen von der Pandemie der Ungeimpften wird von Politik und manchen Medien verbreitet aber zeige mir den Experten der diesen Unsinn stützt. Oder wird jetzt auch schon Drosten als Schwurbler diffarmiert? 

Der anklagende Zeigefinger auf die Ungeimpften lenkt damit nur von anderen Gründen ab, weshalb Krankenhäuser und Pflegeheime wieder unter der Last ächzen: Personalmangel.
Und bevor ich einen Roman schreibe, schau dir Wagenknecht an. Sie hat das bestens zusammengefasst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Maßnahmen sind alles andere als durchdacht und meines Erachtens nach nur eine Kurzschlussreaktion auf einen Sachverhalt, der a) vorhergesagt wurde und b.) längst gegriffen hat.
> 
> Wir leben seit nun fast 2 Jahren mit dieser Pandemie und noch immer ist von nachhaltigen, langfristigen Lösungsansätzen nichts zu sehen. Und die Politik scheint sich davor zu fürchten, eine allgemeine Impfpflicht einzuführen.
> 
> ...


Ich denke das Problem liegt auch ein wenig in der deutschen Geschichte was Impfungen generell betrifft. Erst vor kurzem hab ich einen interessanten Beitrag zur Impfpflicht gelesen, und daraus ist zu entnehmen dass die deutsche Bevölkerung seit jeher SEHR empfindlich auf Impfpflicht reagiert, angefangen mit der Pockenimpfung Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts. Damals wurden sogar Impfgegner-Vereine (!) gegründet. Dieses skeptische Verhalten ist scheinbar eine typisch-deutsches Irrationalität die die Politik seit 150 Jahren nie geschafft hat zu beseitigen, und das erklärt auch ein wenig wie langsam und übetvorsichtig in Richtung Impflicht vorgeprescht wird. Selbst im Jahr 2021.

Erwähnenswert ist dabei allerdings die Zeit der DDR. Dort wurden Impfungen knallhart durcjgeboxt während der Westen erwartungsgemäß zauberte und mit Verspätung den Anschluss fand.

Hört sich vielleicht bescheuert an, aber man muss wohl die Menschen zu ihrem "Glück" zwingen um Katastrophen wie jetzt Corona zu überwinden, auf Freiwilligkeit darf man nicht wirklich hoffen.


----------



## Bonkic (25. November 2021)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Weil es keinen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen Impfquote und Infektionsgeschehen gibt.



natürlich gibt es den. 
und selbst wenn es ihn nicht gäbe: geimpfte landen (viel)  seltener im kkhaus. und darauf kommts doch letzten endes an. wären alle geimpft, hätten wir die momentane situation nicht. das ist doch wohl fakt. infizieren werden wir uns aber eh alle früher oder später, das ist vermutlich richtig.



> Oder wird jetzt auch schon Drosten als Schwurbler diffarmiert?



du spielst auf das interview in der zeit an,  vermute ich? hast du das komplett gelesen? ihm gefällt lediglich das narrativ nicht. letzten endes sagt er aber auch, dass der einzige weg aus der pandemie die impfung sei. zitat: "Ich habe immer wieder dasselbe gesagt: Die Impfung ist der Weg aus der Pandemie, die Impflücken müssen geschlossen werden. Viel mehr gibt es jetzt nicht mehr zu sagen."



> Personalmangel.



unbestritten.


----------



## McTrevor (25. November 2021)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Weil es keinen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen Impfquote und Infektionsgeschehen gibt.
> Die Impfstoffe verhindern die Infektion nicht. Das ist mittlerweile unstrittig.



Das ist mir neu. Bitte Beleg. Und ich meine jetzt nicht einfach Infektionszahlen, sondern eine Studie, die bei vergleichbaren Bedingungen die Unwirksamkeit der Impfstoffe belegt. Nur auf die Zahlen zu schielen und auszublenden, dass viele Geimpfte ein kompensierendes Verhalten an den Tag legen und deutlich weniger vorsichtig sind (nicht zwingend nur individuell entschieden, sondern auch durch die fehlende Testpflicht) widerlegt in keinster Weise die Schutzwirkung der Impfung vor Infektion. Ja, die Impfung schützt vermutlich nicht so gut, wie in den Studien vorhergesagt, aber diese ersten Studien basierten auf dem natürlichen Virustyp, den es nicht mehr gibt; Stichwort Delta. Nach derzeitigem Stand ist die Aussage, dass die Impfung nicht vor Ansteckung schützt eine zu stark vereinfachte und (oft gewollt) falsche Interpretation der Zahlen.



Jakkelien schrieb:


> Noch offen ist, ob Geimpfte zumindest weniger ansteckend sind als Ungeimpfte. Da mit der Impfung auch Testpflichten entfallen sind, sind Geimpfte Teil der Pandemie und die Infektionen steigen. Das Testverhalten erklärt auch, weshalb die Ungeimpften den höheren Anteil an Infizierten darstellen.



Ja, Geimpfte sind Teil der Pandemie und ab einer bestimmten Inzidenz unter den Geimpften wäre es absolut sinnvoll, diese auch zu testen. Ich bin selbst geimpft und teste mich trotzdem regelmäßig und insbesondere vor Familientreffen. Das wäre der beste Weg bei den aktuellen Inzidenzen.



Jakkelien schrieb:


> Das Märchen von der Pandemie der Ungeimpften wird von Politik und manchen Medien verbreitet aber zeige mir den Experten der diesen Unsinn stützt. Oder wird jetzt auch schon Drosten als Schwurbler diffarmiert?



Der Narrativ wird gepflegt, da die Ungeimpften (absolut unnötig) die Größe des Problems potenzieren. Sie sind nicht alleine das Problem, da stimme ich zu, aber das Problem wäre extrem viel lösbarer, wenn sich mehr Leute impfen lassen würden. Die Politik hat beispiellos Mist gebaut in den letzten anderthalb Jahren. Fakt ist aber auch, selbst bei der besten denkbaren Performance der Politik werden wir mit der aktuellen Impfquote das Problem nicht lösen!

An der Stelle, und das ist schlimm genug und wäre vor ein paar Jahren noch undenkbar gewesen, muss ich tatsächlich Merkel lobend erwähnen. Das war eine der wenigen aus der Politikerriege, die das Problem in der Größe und Dringlichkeit erkannt hat und auch tatsächlich versucht hat Menschenleben zu retten. Bei diversen Ministerpräsidenten wurde wieder nur Richtung Lobbyisten geschielt und die Pandemiebekämpfung teilweise aktiv behindert.



Jakkelien schrieb:


> Der anklagende Zeigefinger auf die Ungeimpften lenkt damit nur von anderen Gründen ab, weshalb Krankenhäuser und Pflegeheime wieder unter der Last ächzen: Personalmangel.



Das ist ein Riesenproblem. Aber in der Sache auch eine Nebelkerze der Impfweigerer. 10 Millionen ungeimpfte Erwachsene sind ca. eine Million long covid Patienten und rund 250.000 Intensivpatienten, die  jeweils 14 Tage beatmet werden. In Summe natürlich noch mehr Intensivpatienten, da nicht jeder beatmet werden muss. Du kannst mir jetzt gerne vorrechnen, wie wir selbst mit absolut illusorischen 10.000 Intensivbetten mehr nicht in der Scheiße sitzen alleine durch die Ungeimpften. Wenn sich die zehn Millionen allerdings impfen lassen reden wir nun nur noch von 25.000 Beatmungspatienten.

1 0 Millionen Ungeimpfte sind schlimmer als 50.000 fehlende Intensivbetten. Also diesen Narrativ bitte wegpacken.


----------



## pineappletastic (25. November 2021)

Es ist mittlerweile echt ein Trauerspiel. Der Winter naht und die Zahlen steigen, wer hätte es gedacht? Man hatte Monate Zeit sich vorzubereiten und brauchbare Maßnahmen auszuarbeiten und was ist draus geworden? Eines der größten Probleme der  Coronapandemie wird ja bis heute bewusst ignoriert: der Personalmangel in Krankenhäusern und Pflegeheimen. Statt mal wirklich zu reformieren wird das gnadenlos ausgesessen. Dann gibts halt mal Applaus und ein bisschen Extrageld. Wir können ja noch soviele Betten haben, wenn man das Personal nicht hat, ist das ein Problem. 

Ich finde es auch fragwürdig, wie in letzter Zeit massiv Stimmung gegen Ungeimpfte gemacht wird. Natürlich haben die einen gewissen Anteil an der Situation, aber die sind ja nicht hauptverursachlich für die derzeitige Lage. Wenn die Politik die Causa Kimmich zur Staatsaffäre macht, läuft was falsch. Ein Fußballer trägt sicherlich nicht dazu bei, dass die Impfquote niedrig bleibt oder ansteigt. Dieses Vorbildgequatsche ist doch Mist, aber es lenkt ja vom eigenen Versagen ab. 

Fakt ist, die Politik hat es wieder einmal verbockt. Würde man Bund und Ländern ein Zeugnis ausstellen, sie wären mit einer 5 gut bedient. Wie man nach all den Monaten nichts gelernt hat, geht einfach nicht in meinen Kopf rein. Die Maßnahmen waren nie so wirklich durchdacht, immer diese Unentschlossenheit, immer dieses mal gucken, immer wieder dieser Versuch die Maßnahmen so zu gestalten, dass niemand verprellt wird. Dann ist da noch die Kommunikation so von wegen sobald der Impfstoff da ist, ist der Spuk vorbei. Impfkampagne geht los, die Leute haben Bock sich impfen zu lassen, aber Computer sagt, wir haben zu wenig Impfstoff, dann das AstraZeneca Disaster und dieses ewige Hin und Her. Kommunikation geht anders. Impfzentren wurden zuletzt geschlossen, man hat sich ein 2G+ ausgedacht, weil man nicht mehr von Lockdown sprechen möchte bzw. nicht die Eier hat, die Impfpflicht anzusprechen, Biontech Impfstoff wird zurückgehalten, damit der Moderna Impfstoff nicht verfällt, Booster Impfungen laufen nicht so richtig und so weiter. 

Was mich am meisten stört, sind die Zahlen niedrig, tätschelt man die eigene Schulter und lobt sich für den guten Job, den man gemacht hat. Steigen die Zahlen, sitzt man das aus und redet das Problem klein. Ist das Problem unausweichlich, ist man geschockt, überrascht und entschlossen zu handeln.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. November 2021)

pineappletastic schrieb:


> Wenn die Politik die Causa Kimmich zur Staatsaffäre macht, läuft was falsch. Ein Fußballer trägt sicherlich nicht dazu bei, dass die Impfquote niedrig bleibt oder ansteigt. Dieses Vorbildgequatsche ist doch Mist, aber es lenkt ja vom eigenen Versagen ab.


Bei dem hat sich die Sache ja jetzt erledigt, weil er unterdessen COVID-positiv ist.


----------



## Worrel (25. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Du gehst ja davon aus, dass jeder Ungeimpfte automatisch infiziert ist und jeder Geimpfte nicht. Das ist völlig absurd.


Wovon ich ausgehe, habe ich weiter oben geschrieben:

Ungeimpfte sind ansteckender.
Ungeimpfte blockieren dank schwererer Verläufe ITS Betten.
Ungeimpfte verhindern die benötigte Immunitätsquote für die Herdenimmunität.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (25. November 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wovon ich ausgehe, habe ich weiter oben geschrieben:
> 
> Ungeimpfte sind ansteckender.
> Ungeimpfte blockieren dank schwererer Verläufe ITS Betten.
> Ungeimpfte verhindern die benötigte Immunitätsquote für die Herdenimmunität.


Das bezweifle ich.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich.


Irrelevant.

Das eine ist belegbar, das andere pure Spekulation. Was jetzt davon was ist darfst du gerne selbst rausfinden


----------



## Bonkic (25. November 2021)

pineappletastic schrieb:


> Natürlich haben die einen gewissen Anteil an der Situation, aber die sind ja nicht hauptverursachlich für die derzeitige Lage.



hätten wir 'ne (deutlich) höhere impfquote, insbesondere in den risikogruppen, wären wir aktuell nicht wieder in dieser situation. es war den kompletten sommer + herbst lang zeit für jeden, wirklich jeden (abzüglich der bekannten ausnahmen natürlich), sich impfen zu lassen. wer trägt daran nun die "schuld"?



> Was mich am meisten stört, sind die Zahlen niedrig, tätschelt man die eigene Schulter und lobt sich für den guten Job, den man gemacht hat. Steigen die Zahlen, sitzt man das aus und redet das Problem klein. Ist das Problem unausweichlich, ist man geschockt, überrascht und entschlossen zu handeln.



ich denke manchmal, dass uns hier bilder wie in italien, portugal oder brasilien gefehlt haben. das ist zwar zynisch, aber man kann schon den eindruck haben, dass da ein zusammenhang mit der impfquote besteht.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (25. November 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Irrelevant.
> 
> Das eine ist belegbar, das andere pure Spekulation. Was jetzt davon was ist darfst du gerne selbst rausfinden


Auch das bezweifle ich.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Auch das bezweifle ich.


Na dann weiß man jetzt immerhin wo man dich hinstecken kann bei dem Thema, auch gut.


----------



## McTrevor (25. November 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich denke manchmal, dass uns hier bilder wie in italien, portugal oder brasilien gefehlt haben. das ist zwar zynisch, aber man kann schon den eindruck haben, dass da ein zusammenhang mit der impfquote besteht.



Bei den Hardlinern würden es selbst noch welche für inszeniert halten, wenn sie es vom eigenen Balkon aus sehen können. Gefühlt zig tausende Bilder von Intensivstationen und Interviews mit Ärzten und Pflegekräften werden ja auch knallhart ignoriert oder als inszenierte Panikmache abgetan.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (25. November 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Na dann weiß man jetzt immerhin wo man dich hinstecken kann bei dem Thema, auch gut.


Ah, ne passende Schublade gefunden? Ich bin geimpft, falls du das meinst, aber ich glaube vom offiziellen Tenor nicht alles.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. November 2021)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Bei den Hardlinern würden es selbst noch welche für inszeniert halten, wenn sie es vom eigenen Balkon aus sehen können. Gefühlt zig tausende Bilder von Intensivstationen und Interviews mit Ärzten und Pflegekräften werden ja auch knallhart ignoriert oder als inszenierte Panikmache abgetan.


Es gibt COVID-positive auf Intensivstationen, die trotz ihrer schweren Erkrankung der Meinung sind, dass sie nicht an COVID leiden. Was will man da machen?
Jegliche Diskussionen sind da umsonst verbrauchte Lebenszeit. COVID regelt das schon.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ah, ne passende Schublade gefunden? Ich bin geimpft, falls du das meinst


Na immerhin. Warum dann die (inszenierte) Skeptik? Grade wenn laut deiner Aussage im Krankenhaus tätig bist, kann ich das misstrauen in keinster Weise nachvollziehen. Sorry


----------



## Toni (25. November 2021)

Bitte bei dem Thema möglichst sachlich bleiben und vor allem nicht persönlich werden. Am besten Belege mitliefern (egal welche Seite der Argumentation) .


----------



## Gast1649365804 (25. November 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Na immerhin. Warum dann die (inszenierte) Skeptik? Grade wenn laut deiner Aussage im Krankenhaus tätig bist, kann ich das misstrauen in keinster Weise nachvollziehen. Sorry


Nicht im Krankenhaus, bei einer Krankenversicherung. Das hatte ich glaube auch so geschrieben.
Es gibt Ungereimtheiten, sowohl bei Abrechnungen, als auch was belegbare Einweisungen aufgrund der Diagnosen betrifft, auffällig seit Beginn der Impfkampagne. Hab fast Angst davor, da mal gründlicher zu recherchieren. 
Mal was anderes…ich bin geimpft, meine Frau und  fast deren ganze Familie nicht und sie wollen auch nicht.
Ja dann ist das eben so, ist ihre Entscheidung, so es meine war. Deshalb bleiben das trotzdem meine Freunde und Familie. Ich beurteile langjährige Freunde, Bekannte und Familienmitglieder nicht danach und das spielt auch in geselliger Runde keine Rolle. Ich trete nicht anders auf oder habe irgendwelche Bedenken, so wie sie meine Entscheidung dazu akzeptiert haben. So funktioniert Gesellschaft und nicht anders.
Die gegenseitige Aufwiegelung beider Lager halte ich für sehr bedenklich.


----------



## Bonkic (25. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Am besten Belege mitliefern (egal welche Seite der Argumentation) .



das ist zwar ne sehr diplomatische herangehensweise, in diesem fall aber nicht die richtige; würde es doch bedeuten, dass sich beide sichtweisen gleichberechtigt ggü stehen. und das ist - bei allem respekt - hier nicht (mehr) der fall. wer die wirkung der impfung anzweifelt oder gar negiert, der lügt schlicht und einfach. da muss man keine statistiken oder sonstwas liefern, das ist inzwischen alles hinlänglich bekannt und wurde tausende male durchgekaut. wer all diese öffentlichen informationen aus verschiedensten quellen ebenfalls in zweifel zieht, steckt ohnehin schon viel zu tief in seinem kaninchenbau. da erübrigt sich jede diskussion von vornherein. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## LOX-TT (25. November 2021)

Das Problem bei der eigenen Entscheidung ist halt, dass man nicht nur sich selbst gefährtet sondern halt auch andere, die sich vielleicht (noch) nicht impfen können, sei es wegen Krankheit, Schwangerschaft, allergischer Reaktion oder dem zu jungen Alter. Und halt dem wegfallen von Intensivbetten für andere Fälle.


----------



## Toni (25. November 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist zwar ne sehr diplomatische herangehensweise, in diesem fall aber nicht die richtige; würde es doch bedeuten, dass sich beide sichtweisen gleichberechtigt ggü stehen. und das ist - bei allem respekt - hier nicht (mehr) der fall. wer die wirkung der impfung anzweifelt oder gar negiert, der lügt schlicht und einfach. da muss man keine statistiken oder sonstwas liefern, das ist inzwischen alles hinlänglich bekannt und wurde tausende male durchgekaut. wer all diese öffentlichen informationen aus verschiedensten quellen ebenfalls in zweifel zieht, steckt ohnehin schon viel zu tief in seinem kaninchenbau. da erübrigt sich jede diskussion von vornherein. 🤷‍♂️


Eine Diskussion, wie sie auf der aktuellen Ebene geführt wird, sorgt ohne Belege nur zur Verhärtung der Fronten. Also doch, dass ist die richtige Herangehensweise. Vor allem reden wir hier von Informationsblasen, die sich nicht dadurch aufbrechen lassen, dass man seine Meinung / Fakten in den Raum stellt, mit dem Vermerk "ist so, kann man überall nachlesen". Informationsblasen sorgen dafür, dass man nicht mehr alles überall nachlesen kann. 
Und eine Diskussion ist nur möglich, wenn alle beteiligten sich auf das gleiche Material beziehen. Wenn der entsprechende Link schon um Thread ist, kann er gerne zitiert werden.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (25. November 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der eigenen Entscheidung ist halt, dass man nicht nur sich selbst gefährtet sondern halt auch andere, die sich vielleicht (noch) nicht impfen können, sei es wegen Krankheit, Schwangerschaft, allergischer Reaktion oder dem zu jungen Alter. Und halt dem wegfallen von Intensivbetten für andere Fälle.


Ja, deswegen habe ich schon mehrmals geschrieben, dass ich sogar ein Befürworter der Plicht bin, damit Rechtssicherheit besteht.
Ist aber ein extrem schwieriger Prozess mit einer Million Hürden. Mal abwarten, ich gehe davon aus dass sie kommt, aber heute und morgen nicht.
Solange das nicht so ist, steht es jedem frei, es zu tun oder zu lassen. Und so behandele ich auch die Menschen, Freunde und Bekannte in meinem Umfeld. Und auch jeden anderen. Ich hebe mich nicht auf ein Podest, weil ich geimpft bin.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. November 2021)

Naja, sie müssen sich halt an strengere Regeln halten, wie das für sie geltende Verbot von manche Sachen (alles was 2G vorraussetzt) und die Kontaktbeschränkungen


----------



## Gast1649365804 (25. November 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Naja, sie müssen sich halt an strengere Regeln halten, wie das für sie geltende Verbot von manche Sachen (alles was 2G vorraussetzt) und die Kontaktbeschränkungen


Ganz genau und das tun sie auch.


----------



## McTrevor (25. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Eine Diskussion, wie sie auf der aktuellen Ebene geführt wird, sorgt ohne Belege nur zur Verhärtung der Fronten. Also doch, dass ist die richtige Herangehensweise. Vor allem reden wir hier von Informationsblasen, die sich nicht dadurch aufbrechen lassen, dass man seine Meinung / Fakten in den Raum stellt, mit dem Vermerk "ist so, kann man überall nachlesen". Informationsblasen sorgen dafür, dass man nicht mehr alles überall nachlesen kann.
> Und eine Diskussion ist nur möglich, wenn alle beteiligten sich auf das gleiche Material beziehen. Wenn der entsprechende Link schon um Thread ist, kann er gerne zitiert werden.



Mit Verlaub, das ist das Problem bei dieser Diskussion. Ich selbst und vermutlich auch einige andere haben schon resigniert feststellen müssen, dass Quellen, Belege und Statistiken nichts wert sind. Auch eine Diskussion mit Belegen führt zu diesem Zeitpunkt nur noch zu einer Verhärtung der Fronten. Die "stillen Ungeimpften" sind wie gesagt nicht das Problem. Die, die jetzt noch gegen die Impfung diskutieren sind der Radikalisierung durch Reitschuster und co. zum Opfer gefallen. Selbst auf dem Sterbebett leugnen manche noch die Existenz der Krankheit. Um diesen Fanatismus wird man vermutlich vom IS beneidet. 

Hier braucht es keine sachlichen Argumente und Virologen mehr. Was benötigt wird sind Psychologen, die helfen, die Denk- und Gefühlsmuster der vom Fanatismus betroffenen aufzubrechen. Der Mensch ist per se zwar vernunftfähig aber im Handeln und Denken nicht vernunftbasiert.


----------



## Bonkic (25. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Eine Diskussion, wie sie auf der aktuellen Ebene geführt wird, sorgt ohne Belege nur zur Verhärtung der Fronten. Also doch, dass ist die richtige Herangehensweise.



sorry, aber da bist du leider auf dem holzweg. über fakten lässt sich nicht diskutieren, über lügen genausowenig. wenn du hierbei an alle diskutanten dieselben anforderungen stellst, bist du den verschwörungstheoretikern schon halb auf dem leim gegangen. genau das ist zumindest teil des problems bei diesem "diskurs": es ist keiner (mehr)!  die impfung wirkt (bestens). punkt. damit ist das thema erledigt. über vieles, auch corona betreffend, kann man diskutieren. bspw über das politische versagen. oder über personalmängel und schlechte bezahlung im kkhaus etc. pp. - über die wirkung der impfung nicht (mehr). 

oder fangen wir dann auch wieder an, gleichberechtigt und ergebnisoffen über die form der erde, die mondladung oder den holocaust zu "diskutieren"? nein, eben.


----------



## pineappletastic (25. November 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hätten wir 'ne (deutlich) höhere impfquote, insbesondere in den risikogruppen, wären wir aktuell nicht wieder in dieser situation. es war den kompletten sommer + herbst lang zeit für jeden, wirklich jeden (abzüglich der bekannten ausnahmen natürlich), sich impfen zu lassen. wer trägt daran nun die "schuld"?


Ich finde das Wort Schuld in dem Kontext eh unpassend. Die Wahrheit ist doch, dass die gesamte Thematik maximal polarisiert. Auf beiden Fronten. Man macht es sich meiner Meinung nach viel zu leicht immer in Kategorien zu denken, nichts anderes  aber passiert auf Social Media. Geimpfte vs Ungeimpfte. Die einen, die informiert sind. Die anderen, die Schwurbler, die Skeptiker, die Querdenker. Was ist dazwischen? Mir geht mitunter die moralische Überhöhung einzelner Leute aus der Impffraktion auf den Sack. Jeder lebt in seiner Informationsblase, man rollt die Augen wegen Argumente sog. Impfgegner und meint, dass sei doch tausendmal durchgekaut worden. Aber für wen ist es durchgekaut worden und wo ist es durchgekaut worden? 

Hat die Politik beispielsweise auch Leute angesprochen, die der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig sind? Hat die Politik versucht religiöse Institutionen mit ins Boot zu holen, um auch möglichst viele Leute zu erreichen? Glaubt man irgendwelche Talkshows oder RKI oder MPK PKs sind ausreichend, um aufzuklären? War es nicht sogar maximal unverantwortlich, dass die Politik in Pandemiezeiten nicht an einem Strang gezogen hat und den Eindruck erweckt hat, jeder macht gerade so wie er will? Ist die Berichterstattung nicht nur seitens des Springer Verlags total emotionsgeladen gewesen? Haben Politiker mal versucht wissenschaftliche Forschung zu verstehen? Wenn zwei Virologen gegensätzlicher Meinung sind, bedeutet das, der eine hat Recht, der andere lügt? Ist es hilfreich, wenn Regierungsvertreter Virologen in Frage stellen, statistische Modelle anzweifeln oder dem Ganzen nicht die Gewichtung beimessen? Hätte man das AstraZeneca Disaster verhindern können, wenn man die Leute einfach mal besser aufgeklärt hätte? Entstand durch dieses Hin und Her bezüglich der geeigneten Altersgruppen nicht auch maximale Verunsicherung? 

Die Liste könnte noch weitergehen, aber der Punkt ist, wenn es nicht mal Vertreter der Bundesregierung oder der Landesregierungen schaffen, eine gemeinsame Sprache zu sprechen, warum erwartet man es dann von der Bevölkerung? Die Politik hat durch billigen Aktionismus, unnötige Polemik, Zaudern und Planlosigkeit extrem an Glaubwürdigkeit verloren und das hat natürlich auch einen Einfluss auf die Bevölkerung und die Impfkampagne. Die Politik hat diese starke Polarisierung erst möglich gemacht und für die Medien ist das ein dankbares Fressen.


----------



## Bonkic (25. November 2021)

@pineappletastic nur so viel zu deinem längeren beitrag: die super-vorbildlichen, die andauernd meinen, ihren aktuellen impfstatus auf twitter herausposaunen zu müssen (als wäre es irgendeine bewundernswerte leistung, sich 2 spritzchen geben zu lassen...), ständig den nächsten noch härteren lockdown fordern, menschen, die auf w-märkte gehen, als potentielle mörder bezeichnen und natürlich irgendwelche "coolen" hashtags mit team-was-weiß-ich kreieren, gehen mir ebenfalls ziemlich auf den sack. kann ich gut drauf verzichten.


----------



## McTrevor (25. November 2021)

@pineappletastic: wie gesagt, die stillen Ungeimpften sind auch weniger das Problem. Es ist aber ein ganzer Markt darum entstanden, die Impfunwilligen zu radikalisieren und daraus eine Bewegung zu machen. Die Anti-Impf-Propaganda gehört abgewürgt. Sie richtet massiven Schaden an.


----------



## Toni (25. November 2021)

Es diskutiert hier ja niemand gegen die Impfung, sondern wie mit Ungeimpften umgegangen wird. Und es gibt durchaus noch einen Unterschied zwischen Verschwörern und jemandem, der der Sache skeptisch gegenüber steht. Und da beziehe ich mich wieder auf Informationsblasen. Ein Diskurs mit Quellen ist besser als einer ohne. Ich verstehe, dass man an einem Punkt der Resignation angekommen ist, wo es sich so anfühlt, als ob es nichts mehr bringt. 
Mir ging es letztlich darum, dass man hier niemanden beleidigt, ob seiner persönlichen Ansichten. 
Anti-Impf-Propaganda wird hier aber nicht geduldet


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Es diskutiert hier ja niemand gegen die Impfung, sondern wie mit Ungeimpften umgegangen wird. Und es gibt durchaus noch einen Unterschied zwischen Verschwörern und jemandem, der der Sache skeptisch gegenüber steht. Und da beziehe ich mich wieder auf Informationsblasen. Ein Diskurs mit Quellen ist besser als einer ohne. Ich verstehe, dass man an einem Punkt der Resignation angekommen ist, wo es sich so anfühlt, als ob es nichts mehr bringt.
> Mir ging es letztlich darum, dass man hier niemanden beleidigt, ob seiner persönlichen Ansichten.
> Anti-Impf-Propaganda wird hier aber nicht geduldet


Noch (!)  geht's aus meiner Sicht hier recht human zu. Jedenfalls gesitteter im Vergleich zum damaligen PEGIDA-Thread. Aber klar, soll mit gutem Wille aller User hier auch so bleiben.


----------



## riesenwiesel (25. November 2021)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Die Anti-Impf-Propaganda gehört abgewürgt. Sie richtet massiven Schaden an.


Ich denke auch, dass man sich damit befassen muss. Das wird nur einfach extrem schwer, es gibt inzwischen einfach zu viele Rückzugskanäle mit hoher Reichweite. Wenn man sich deren Methoden mal anschaut, agieren die zum Teil auch beunruhigend schlau.


----------



## Angeldust (25. November 2021)

Mittlerweile nervt es nur noch, dass keiner mehr den Willen hat oder auch das Können hat eine Statistik zu lesen. Im Moment sind laut RKI (https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...bericht_2021-11-18.pdf?__blob=publicationFile) nach wie vor die hohen Altergruppen (mit dem extrem hohen Impfquoten) die Treiber für die Bettenauslastung.

Unter 15 gibts quasi gar keine Fälle und auch die riesige (!!!) Altergruppe zwischen 15 und 35,  macht nicht mal 500 Fälle aus. Im Vegleich dazu 60-79 (geimpft zu 9x  knapp 2k Fälle. Ü80 ebenfalls geimpft und ebenfalls 2k Fälle.

Die normalen MRNA-Vakzine verlieren sehr schnell ihre Wirksamkeit in hohen Altergruppen und sind generell nicht wirklich sicher 60+. Solange wir nicht verhindern, dass die Risikogruppen sich ohne Masken zu Fasching, Weihnachten etc. abschlecken / knuddeln was auch immer, bleiben diese Gruppen einem riesigen Risiko ausgesetzt.

MRNA ist kein Wundermittel! Wir sind auf bessere Vakzine angewiesen (Totimpfstoffe) und bis dahin sollte jeder Mensch (egal ob geimpft oder nicht geimpft) mal sein Hirn anmachen und den Winter evtl. doch noch mal zur Maske oder Selbsttest greifen. Solange jeder geimpte 60jährige denkt er ist Superman (danke Herr Spahn), wird der Karren einfach nur gegen die Wand fahren. 

Die Inzidenz wird zu 85% von 60+ getrieben... das sind die Geimpften mit Impfdurchbruch. Es ist ja so leicht auf Impfverweigerer zu zeigen, ändert aber nicht den Fakt, dass weder Biontech noch Moderna (und auch keine Vektoren) wirklich sicheren Schutz für die Risikogruppen bieten. Diese sollten geschützt werden. Und das macht man nicht mit Masken ab und hoch die Tassen...

Lest doch mal bitte die RKI-Reports, dann muss man auch nicht irgendwelche Schundseiten aus dem Internet zitieren. (darunter fallen mittlerweile auch viele ehemals seriöse Seiten).

Ein letztes Zitat (ebenfalls RKI -Quelle oben Seite 16):
Von allen übermitteltenTodesfällen seit KW10/2020 waren 84.048 (86  Personen 70 Jahre und äl-
ter, der Altersmedian lag bei 84 Jahren


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. November 2021)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Die Inzidenz wird zu 85% von 60+ getrieben... das sind die Geimpften mit Impfdurchbruch.


Kannst du mir bitte kurz die Seite im Wochenbericht schreiben, auf der das steht? Da würde mich einfach nur die Formulierung interessieren.

Denn in dem Wochenbericht von letzter Woche (der von dieser Woche wird scheinbar gerade hochgeladen) finde ich den Satz, dass die hinterlegten Abbildungen zeigen, dass die Inzidenzen in der vollständig geimpften Bevölkerung sowohl bei den symptomatischen Fällen, als auch bei der Hospitalisierung in allen dargestellten Altersgruppen und zu jedem Zeitpunkt deutlich unter der Inzidenz der ungeimpften Bevölkerung liegen. (Seite 25, letzter Absatz).

Also wäre es schön, wenn du mir da kurz die Seite nennen könntest.

Ach ja, die Quelle:


			https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ/N/Neuartiges_Coronavirus/Situationsberichte/Wochenbericht/Wochenbericht_2021-11-18.pdf?__blob=publicationFile
		







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also nicht falsch verstehen: die Ü-60jährigen, die am Anfang des Jahres geimpft wurden, müssen geboostert werden, wie z.B. Israel es vormacht, weil der Impfschutz nachlässt, aber dass sie zu 85% die Inizidenzen hochtreiben, konnte ich dem Wochenbericht nun spontan nicht entnehmen, daher die Bitte.

Ich frage mich dann auch, wie sich die Inizidenz in Sachsen erklärt (wenn ich jetzt frech wäre, würde ich sagen, dass die die Inzidenz im Bundesdurchschnitt auch ganz schön hochtreiben mit ihren Zahlen über 1000), aber vielleicht kannst du da weiterhelfen.

Mal kurz zur Veranschaulichung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ/N/Neuartiges_Coronavirus/Daten/Impfquoten-Tab.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...bericht_2021-11-18.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

Also NRW mit seiner relativ hohen Impfquote liegt von der Inzidenz her niedriger, als Sachsen mit der niedrigen Impfquote. Wie ist das mit der oben zitierten Aussage zu vereinbaren?


----------



## Bonkic (25. November 2021)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Lest doch mal bitte die RKI-Reports, dann muss man auch nicht irgendwelche Schundseiten aus dem Internet zitieren. (darunter fallen mittlerweile auch viele ehemals seriöse Seiten).



einen besseren beleg für wirksamkeit und wichtigkeit der impfung als diese aufstelllung kann es in der tat eigentlich gar nicht geben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dh: von den laut rki 87,6% in der ü60-gruppe geimpften, machen die hospitalisierten und auch die verstorbenen nicht einmal die hälfte aus!* während auf die ungeimpften 12,4% ganze 63,2%, also fast 2 drittel, auf intensiv bzw 58% der todesfälle entfallen*! das sollte doch nun auch wirklich auch den letzten skeptiker überzeugen! vermutlich ist das verhältnis sogar noch krasser, wenn wir uns die ü70 oder ü80 gesondert ansehen würden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. November 2021)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Die normalen MRNA-Vakzine verlieren sehr schnell ihre Wirksamkeit in hohen Altergruppen und sind generell nicht wirklich sicher 60+.


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, vereinfacht gesagt ist das Immunsystem quasi im Alter zunehmend "Dement" und vergisst später erlernte Informationen schneller, Booster wirken hier als "Nachhilfe"  es sich tiefer einzuprägen. 😉


----------



## Zybba (25. November 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, vereinfacht gesagt ist das Immunsystem quasi im Alter zunehmend "Dement" und vergisst später erlernte Informationen schneller, Booster wirken hier als "Nachhilfe"  es sich tiefer einzuprägen. 😉


Ich brauche jemanden, der mir Covid und alle dazugehörigen Statistiken auf dem Level erklärt.


----------



## riesenwiesel (25. November 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich brauche jemanden, der mir Covid und alle dazugehörigen Statistiken auf dem Level erklärt.


Vielleicht kommt noch eine Corona-Folge von "Es War Einmal...Das Leben"

Edit:
Das glaubt dann auch sicher jeder.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (25. November 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Welche Zahlen meinst du?


Habe ich in meinem Beitrag doch geschrieben. 
Die Gesamtzahlen gemeldeter Intensivbetten.





						DIVI Intensivregister
					






					www.intensivregister.de
				






Worrel schrieb:


> Ok, dann nehmen wir doch mal ganz einfach einen Filmabend bei einem Kumpel.
> 2 geimpft, 2 ungeimpft
> Wer soll da jetzt mit Maske sitzen?
> oder nach wieviel G Regel veranstaltet man das Treffen?


Wenn da jemand mit Maske sitzen will dann soll er das tun. Wo ist da jetzt das Problem?
Kann ich vielleicht nicht nachvollziehen da sich so eine Frage in meinem Freundes und Bekanntenkreis überhaupt nicht stellt. Wenn man zusammen sitzen will dann sitzt man halt zusammen. Da interessiert es niemanden wer geimpft oder nicht geimpft ist. 
Wenn es jemanden interessiert dann muss man halt untereinander ausmachen wie man damit umgeht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. November 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich brauche jemanden, der mir Covid und alle dazugehörigen Statistiken auf dem Level erklärt.


Das war jetzt nicht speziell für Dich, auch wenn ich damit Illusionen zerstöre. 😁

In Diesem Fall passte die Analogie nur einfach wie die besagte Faust aufs Auge und dürfte so allgemein maximal zugänglich sein. 😉


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. November 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Habe ich in meinem Beitrag doch geschrieben.
> Die Gesamtzahlen gemeldeter Intensivbetten.
> 
> 
> ...


Ja und ich habe die dazugehörige grafische Darstellung gepostet und dich gefragt, inwieweit die Kurve noch steiler werden muss, damit du sagen würdest, dass die Zahlen hochschießen.

Beitrag im Thema 'Kinoverband: Kritisiert neue Corona-Regeln scharf'
https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/ki...ue-corona-regeln-scharf.9408347/post-10409315

Die Grafik bezieht sich auf Divi.

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Und nein, du schriebst nicht von der Gesamtanzahl der gemeldeten Intensivbetten:
„_Das wäre zumindest etwas nachvollziehbarer wenn die Anzahl der Patienten in die Höhe schießen würde. Aber das ist ja offenbar nicht der Fall. Zumindest laut den Zahlen nicht._“

Auf diese Aussage bezog sich meine Frage. (Siehe meinen Link)

Wie ich die Autokorrektur manchmal hasse.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. November 2021)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt noch eine Corona-Folge von "Es War Einmal...Das Leben"


Es wäre auf jeden Fall verdaulicher als "Expertensprech", ich war Damals™ Fan der Reihe.🧐


----------



## McTrevor (25. November 2021)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt noch eine Corona-Folge von "Es War Einmal...Das Leben"
> 
> Edit:
> Das glaubt dann auch sicher jeder.



Ja es ist schon faszinierend. Die ganzen Statistiken sind nur wenige Klicks weit weg und benötigen jetzt auch kein Mathestudium um verstanden zu werden. Und da ist auch nichts zweideutig bei der Interpretation. 

Wer nun andere Sachverhalte postuliert hat dann entweder die Statistiken nicht verstanden oder lehnt die Quelle und damit jede verfügbare Faktenbasis ab. Ersteres ist auch recht häufig.  Ich wurde öfter schon mit korrekten Statistiken und vollkommen falschen Interpretationen derselbigen konfrontiert. Hier heißt es dann ruhig bleiben und sich den Vorwurf der Dummheit zu verkneifen, denn das wird den anderen sicher nicht überzeugen.

In letzterem Fall ist Hopfen und Malz verloren. Da wird dann mit Fantasiefakten argumentiert. Und selbst da kann man noch oft logische Widersprüche in sich aufzeigen ohne auf echte Fakten zurückgreifen zu müssen. Das hilft dann allerdings auch nicht, da das Gegenüber das Hirngespinst der eigenen Realität um jeden Preis beschützt. Hier bedarf es, wie gesagt, vermutlich eher eines Psychologen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (25. November 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ja und ich habe die dazugehörige grafische Darstellung gepostet


Nein. Du hast die Grafik der behandelten Covid Fälle gepostet.
Ich bezog mich auf die Grafik der "Gesamtzahl gemeldeter Intensivbetten". (etwas weiter unten)


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. November 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Nein. Du hast die Grafik der behandelten Covid Fälle gepostet.
> Ich bezog mich auf die Grafik der "Gesamtzahl gemeldeter Intensivbetten". (etwas weiter unten)


Das war der Absatz auf den ich mich bezog. 


TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Intensivbett insgesamt geht aber stetig nach unten. Stand jetzt fast 10000 weniger als noch vor einem halben Jahr. Also knapp 1/3.
> Daher kann ich diese regelrechte Hetze gegen Ungeimpfte auch nicht verstehen. Das wäre zumindest etwas nachvollziehbarer wenn die Anzahl der Patienten in die Höhe schießen würde. Aber das ist ja offenbar nicht der Fall. Zumindest laut den Zahlen nicht.


Da du direkt davor von der Hetze gegen Ungeimpfte schriebst, dachte ich, der Satz danach würde sich auf einen nicht vorhandenen Anstieg der COVID-Patienten auf Intensivstation beziehen, der ja nun einmal wieder da ist. Wenn dem nicht so ist, war das ein Missverständnis.


----------



## MarcHammel (25. November 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> @pineappletastic nur so viel zu deinem längeren beitrag: die super-vorbildlichen, die andauernd meinen, ihren aktuellen impfstatus auf twitter herausposaunen zu müssen (als wäre es irgendeine bewundernswerte leistung, sich 2 spritzchen geben zu lassen...), ständig den nächsten noch härteren lockdown fordern, menschen, die auf w-märkte gehen, als potentielle mörder bezeichnen und natürlich irgendwelche "coolen" hashtags mit team-was-weiß-ich kreieren, gehen mir ebenfalls ziemlich auf den sack. kann ich gut drauf verzichten.


Das ist in meinen Augen auch schon eine Art Radikalisierung und wenn ich in anderen Social Media-Kanälen von "ungeimpften Abschaum" lese, wird mir übel. Wobei ich allerdings anmerken muss, dass ich vor allem die extremistische Gegenseite namens "Querdenker" für deutlich gefährlicher halte. Siehe Tankwart, der ermordet wurde, weil er auf die Maskenpflicht hinwies. Und das sind ja nicht wenige, die mit diesen Idioten sympathisieren oder sie zumindest dulden. 

Und dass Menschen, die sich nicht impfen lassen WOLLEN und ihre Entscheidung mit ziemlich leicht zu widerlegenden Falschinformationen begründen, handeln in meinen Augen vielleicht nicht zwingend radikal, aber definitiv zumindest verantwortungslos.


----------



## McTrevor (25. November 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Nein. Du hast die Grafik der behandelten Covid Fälle gepostet.
> Ich bezog mich auf die Grafik der "Gesamtzahl gemeldeter Intensivbetten". (etwas weiter unten)



Der einzige Grund auf den Gesamtverlauf der Intensivbettenbelegung zu verweisen ist, dass er am besten verschleiert, was gerade passiert und sehr bald passieren wird.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Anstieg rechts im Diagramm ist bei fast 70% dessen, was für Corona-Patienten an Intensivbetten da ist. Dieser Kurvenverlauf ist in der gesamten Pandemie bisher rund 6 Wochen den Inzidenzen hinterher gelaufen. Jetzt mal kurz im Gedächtnis wühlen oder beim RKI nachlesen, was die Inzidenzen in den letzten 6 Wochen gemacht haben.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (25. November 2021)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund auf den Gesamtverlauf der Intensivbettenbelegung zu verweisen ist, dass er am besten verschleiert, was gerade passiert und sehr bald passieren wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin nur auf den Beitrag von General-Lee eingegangen der den Bettenabbau angesprochen hatte. Das ist alles. 
Dass die Zahl der Covidfälle im Winter wieder hoch geht ist ja jetzt keine Überraschung. War im letzten Jahr ja genauso wie die Grafik ja auch zeigt. Nur gab es da halt deutlich mehr verfügbare Betten.


----------



## Worrel (25. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> > Wovon ich ausgehe, habe ich weiter oben geschrieben:
> >
> > A: Ungeimpfte sind ansteckender.
> > B: Ungeimpfte blockieren dank schwererer Verläufe ITS Betten.
> ...


A: https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrich...edoch 3-fach seltener als ungeimpfte Personen.

B: https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrich...edoch 3-fach seltener als ungeimpfte Personen.

In einer(!) Altersgruppe sind über 60% der Coronafälle auf den Impfstationen vollständig geimpft.

In dieser Altersgruppe sind allerdings 85% aller Menschen geimpft.


Spoiler: Berechnung



In einer Altersgruppe sind über 60% der Coronafälle auf den Impfstationen vollständig geimpft.

In dieser Altersgruppe sind allerdings 85% aller Menschen geimpft.

Wenn wir jetzt der Einfachheit halber das mal als Modell Rechnung annehmen, daß wir 1.000.000 Menschen in dieser Altersgruppe haben, dann wären davon 850.000 geimpft.
150.000 hingegen sind noch nicht komplett geimpft.

Jetzt haben wir beispielsweise 100 Intensivbetten.

Davon sind 40% mit Ungeimpften belegt, macht 40
60% mit Geimpften, macht 60

Wieviel Prozent der (Un)Geimpften liegen also auf der ITS?


100 / 150.000 = X / 40

X = 40 * 100 /150.000 = 4/150 = 0,026

X = 60 * 100 / 850.000 = 6/850 = 0,007

So. Das sind jetzt allerdings nur Beispielswerte, weil wir nicht tatsächlich 1.000.000 Menschen in dieser ALtersgruppe haben und nicht nur 100 Intensivbetten.
Aber man kann das Verhältnis der Werte beurteilen:

Es sind 2,6 * Realitätsfaktor Prozent der Ungeimpften und
0,7 * Realitätsfaktor Prozent der Geimpften aud der ITS.



=> Ungeimpfte landen mit einer 3,5-mal höheren Wahrscheinlichkeit auf der ITS. 

=> Ungeimpfte sind für 2,5 Prozent der ITS Belegung verantwortlich.

Und das gilt ja nur für diesen Extremwert innerhalb dieser Altersgruppe!


C: Natürlich braucht man für das Ende von Corona eine weltweite(!) Herdenimmunität. Da sind wir allerdings mit einem Kontinent, der gerade erst mal 4% geimpft hat, noch endlos lange entfernt.
=> https://static.dw.com/image/59238769_7.png
Dennoch könnte man definitiv schon mal dafür sorgen, daß wir national eine Herdenimmunität aufbauen. Und dazu trägt jede einzelne Impfung bei.


TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Wenn da jemand mit Maske sitzen will dann soll er das tun. Wo ist da jetzt das Problem?
> Kann ich vielleicht nicht nachvollziehen da sich so eine Frage in meinem Freundes und Bekanntenkreis überhaupt nicht stellt.


Bei mir, wie gesagt, auch nicht, da jeder froh ist, ein Impfangebot zu bekommen.
Aber die Frage ist ja, was macht man zB bei einer Geburtstagsfeier, wenn man seine Gäste maximal schützen will? Da bleibt eigentlich nur, Impfverweigerer (die eben ansteckender sind, WENN sie sich das eingefangen haben) nicht einzuladen.
Irgendwann sitzt man dann ja mehr oder weniger eng beieinander und isst Kuchen ...
Und wer um diese Zeit Geburtstag hat, kann ja schlecht draussen grillen ...


Jakkelien schrieb:


> Die Impfstoffe verhindern die Infektion nicht. Das ist mittlerweile unstrittig. Noch offen ist, ob Geimpfte zumindest weniger ansteckend sind als Ungeimpfte.


Nein, ist es nicht. Impfstoffe verhindern nicht zu 100%, aber dennoch deutlich.








						England: Coronainfektionen bei doppelt geimpften Personen 3 Mal...
					

London – Die Delta-Variante hat in England, das weltweit mit die höchste Impfquote hat, offenbar zu einem leichten Rückgang der Impfstoffwirkung geführt.... #Studie #COVID19 #REACT1




					www.aerzteblatt.de


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. November 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Nur gab es da halt deutlich mehr verfügbare Betten.


Betten gibt es reichlich, abgebaut hat sich nur die Betreuung selbiger.
Traurig das irgendwelche populistischen Politiker meinen das anders darzustellen, soetwas ist dermaßen kontraproduktiv das man denen verbieten müßte Politik zu machen. 😮


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. November 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Betten gibt es reichlich, abgebaut hat sich nur die Betreuung selbiger.


This. 
Wir konnten auch spontan ein paar neue Intensivbetten in einem OP-Trakt einrichten, weil wir neue Beatmungsgeräte gekauft hatten und die alten Geräte, die absolut funktionstüchtig waren, noch besaßen. Aber es fehlte an den Fachkräften, die die Patienten an diesen Maschinen versorgen. Und das wird bei Divi auch berücksichtigt. 

Und wenn Leute so richtig schlecht zurecht sind und an die ECMO müssen, sieht das Ganze nochmal etwas finsterer aus. Denn diese Plätze sind auch nicht auf allen Intensivstationen vorhanden.


----------



## Jakkelien (25. November 2021)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Lest doch mal bitte die RKI-Reports


Nein. Ganz ehrlich nein.*
Es ist die Aufgabe der großen Medien die Statistiken und Befunde korrekt interpretiert auch dem letzten Dussel zu vermitteln.
Statistikverständnis ist nicht einfach und meist liegt man mit seiner Intuition daneben. Aus dem Grund habe ich großes Verständnis für das... Unverständnis der Leute.
*ich weiß was du meinst


----------



## TheRattlesnake (25. November 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber die Frage ist ja, was macht man zB bei einer Geburtstagsfeier, wenn man seine Gäste maximal schützen will? Da bleibt eigentlich nur, Impfverweigerer (die eben ansteckender sind, WENN sie sich das eingefangen haben) nicht einzuladen.
> Irgendwann sitzt man dann ja mehr oder weniger eng beieinander und isst Kuchen ...
> Und wer um diese Zeit Geburtstag hat, kann ja schlecht draussen grillen ...


Das kann man ja nicht pauschalisieren. Wenn in so einem Fall jemand ein Problem hat dann muss man da halt ne Lösung finden. Wie die dann aussieht entscheiden ja die betreffenden Personen.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Betten gibt es reichlich, abgebaut hat sich nur die Betreuung selbiger.


Natürlich liegt es nicht an fehlenden Betten an sich. Die lösen sich ja nicht einfach in Luft auf. 
Das Problem liegt beim Personal. Aber da scheint man ja auch kein großes Interesse zu haben daran etwas zu ändern.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. November 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Aber da scheint man ja auch kein großes Interesse zu haben daran etwas zu ändern.


Tja, schlechte Bezahlung meets enormen körperlichen und seelischen Stress ... Überarbeitung etc.
Einige versuchen es dann mittels Teilzeit abzufangen was an der Gesamtsituation aber auch nichts besser macht.

Ein entfernter Bekannter mit abgebrochener Altenpflegerausbildung damals mußte sich unlängst Jobmäßig umorientieren und hat versucht dort hereinzukommen.
Die haben ihn förmlich an sich gerissen mit festem Vertrag (sofern er die 6Monate Probezeit übersteht) und die fehlenden Schulungen regeln die auch noch, der "Markt" muß schon richtig leergefegt sein, Anfang 2017 gabs schon einen großen Run in Richtung Pflegeheime weil die wohl bessere Bedingungen hatten als Krankenhäuser.
Hab ich auch nur mitbekommen weil ich da gerade vor Ort in der Uniklinik Kiel war.  🙄


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. November 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt beim Personal. Aber da scheint man ja auch kein großes Interesse zu haben daran etwas zu ändern.


Ist so. Dankesplakate vor Kliniken und Klatschen ist ja ganz nett, aber ich hatte gehofft, dass sich die Situation für Pflegende und Mediziner doch verbessern würde, nachdem man sah, wie wichtig die Arbeit dieser Menschen ist. Da war ich wohl naiv.


----------



## Batze (25. November 2021)

Zum Kino,
freiwillig, auch als Geimpfter, würde ich momentan aber auch nicht ins Kino gehen wollen.
Und m.M.n. steigen die Zahlen nicht wegen der Ungeimpften, sondern wegen der ganzen Leute die ja unbedingt Ihre ach so eingeengte Freiheit wiederhaben wollten. Urlaub hier, Party da, Straßenversammlung hier. 
Man hatte gelockert und den kleinen Finger gegeben. Umzugehen wussten damit nicht wirklich alle. Der Egoismus hat gesiegt. Deshalb steigen m.M.n. die Zahlen wieder.


----------



## McTrevor (25. November 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ist so. Dankesplakate vor Kliniken und Klatschen ist ja ganz nett, aber ich hatte gehofft, dass sich die Situation für Pflegende und Mediziner doch verbessern würde, nachdem man sah, wie wichtig die Arbeit dieser Menschen ist. Da war ich wohl naiv.



Da hast Du die politische Denkweise falsch eingeschätzt. Ich kann da beruflich, aber als ITler,  auch ein Liedchen von singen. Selbst in einer verantwortlichen Position kannst Du vor den katastrophalen Konsequenzen warnen wie du willst. Solange sich Leute kaputt schinden damit es eben doch gerade so nicht knallt, wirst Du nicht wahrgenommen. 

Im schlimmsten Fall wird dann noch damit geprahlt, dass man es ja so günstig hinbekommen hat.

Extrem frustrierend.


----------



## riesenwiesel (25. November 2021)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Da hast Du die politische Denkweise falsch eingeschätzt. Ich kann da beruflich, aber als ITler,  auch ein Liedchen von singen. Selbst in einer verantwortlichen Position kannst Du vor den katastrophalen Konsequenzen warnen wie du willst. Solange sich Leute kaputt schinden damit es eben doch gerade so nicht knallt, wirst Du nicht wahrgenommen.
> 
> Im schlimmsten Fall wird dann noch damit geprahlt, dass man es ja so günstig hinbekommen hat.
> 
> Extrem frustrierend.


Haha, 1:1 meine Welt.


----------



## JohnGee (25. November 2021)

Sie bekommen, was sie gewählt haben.

Es war Bundestagswahl, jeder konnte FREI wählen.

25% der Intensivbetten abbauen und Pflegekräfte trotz der Coronakrise nicht anständig und fair bezahlen, dass kann das "Beste Deutschland aller Zeiten" nicht, eure heilige Merkel kann das nicht machen aber das Klima retten? Wer Geld für die Taliban hat, hat auch genug Geld für Krankenhäuser.

Ihr bekommt, was ihr gewählt habt.


----------



## McTrevor (26. November 2021)

JohnGee schrieb:


> Sie bekommen, was sie gewählt haben.
> 
> Es war Bundestagswahl, jeder konnte FREI wählen.
> 
> ...



Verstehe jetzt nicht so ganz, welche Bundestagswahl gemeint ist. Und die CDU wurde ja abgewählt. 🤔


----------



## Worrel (26. November 2021)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Verstehe jetzt nicht so ganz, welche Bundestagswahl gemeint ist. Und die CDU wurde ja abgewählt. 🤔


Na ist doch ganz einfach: 
Die Regierungskoalition, die jetzt gerade ihren Koalitionsvertrag fertig hat, ist schuld daran, daß in der Zeit vor ihrer Wahl Intensivstationsbetten abgebaut wurden.

Außerdem wurde Merkel von Elon Musk heilig gesprochen und wird bei ihrem letzten Gang aus dem Kanzleramt das Klima mit einem Mega-Anti-CO²-Furz retten.

Und die Taliban arbeiten demnächst als Krankenpfleger auf der Intensivstation.

Noch Fragen?


----------

